

Microsoft's Android Wear keyboard lets you draw letters on your smartwatch - bilalq
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/11/6961447/microsoft-android-wear-keyboard-download-features

======
robert_tweed
As a former Palm user, this seems awfully familiar. I'm glad handwriting
recognition has improved since then though. On a smartwatch there isn't enough
space for the Graffiti Alphabet stickers.

